# Please talk me OUT of quitting



## Far from newbie (Dec 21, 2019)

I may be in the minority here.... but I love Target....I usually love my job.
 However, my morale is in the toilet to the point I drag myself to work and hate being there, lately.
I’m afraid to make a rash decision that I will regret once I get past this slump.
I’m  NOT doing a ‘recognition bitch’ - I hate being publicly recognized, but FEELING valued, the thought that I am needed.....is gone.  
‘I’m feeling unimportant and replaceable like no one will miss me or care if I never show up again.
Nothing in my personal life effecting this - work only.
Is there Anything anyone could tell me  to stop me from jumping ship and save me from this urge to quit ?


----------



## Times Up (Dec 21, 2019)

Far from newbie said:


> Is there Anything anyone could tell me to stop me from jumping ship and save me from this urge to quit ?



Do you have a new job lined up?

No, then stay at Target.


----------



## Tarshitsucks (Dec 21, 2019)

I won't talk you out of it at all. Get a new job and leave. You said it your self you drag your self to work and your morale is in the toilet. That does not sound like someone who enjoys Tarshit to me.


----------



## BullseyeBabe (Dec 21, 2019)

Are you a TL? Is there any hope that your situation at work will improve? Could you change work centers? Is stress starting to interfere with your quality of life?


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Dec 21, 2019)

Can’t and wouldn’t talk you out of quitting, but wait until you get another job first and get established there before you do. ASANTS, I suppose, but these days Spot does seem to treat team members like expendable little cogs in a very dysfunctional machine. That treatment gets old fast, especially for those who work hard and like a little appreciation for it, which shouldn’t be so difficult for Spot to provide, considering it is free. There are better places to work, and Costco is one of them. Home Depot is another. Good luck!


----------



## Far from newbie (Dec 22, 2019)

I felt awkward making a post just about me but I figured happy trails is pretty much about each individual situation anyway.   I appreciate all comments, thank you.  I am pretty afraid to leave without another job lined up which is why I felt I needed some supportive comments to STAY.  also I am fortunate to get as many hours as I like and great benefits (medical/dental) so I SHOULD STAY for that.  I’m pretty comfortable where I am in terms of work center and workload, I know what to do and how to do it well, I even enjoy it.  Just some of the people/politics/favoritism  are getting to me.  I try to ignore it but that is not always possible.   Of course a change in leadership could change the whole dynamic - I keep telling myself I’ll hold out for that day.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Dec 22, 2019)

Please don't leave 😞


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Dec 22, 2019)

Having benefits and enough hours can tip the scales toward staying, if you can stay without sacrificing your self-esteem/ health/mental health. Depends on how much the people/politics/favoritism affect you. If it’s a momentary “I can’t believe they did that”, or”ETL So-and-So is such an asshat”, it might be worth it to think about the money you are making and not spending on COBRA, which is expensive, or how you like working with some of your co-workers or how it might be better to stay and weather the storm than try somewhere else that may not be much/any better. Better the devil you know, my grandmother used to say. When it is getting to you to the point that it is making your life miserable, or is truly soul destroying, it’s time to start looking to escape. Depends also on whether the general atmosphere at work is just unpleasant or if leadership is harassing you or if you think that you are on an ETL’s list (and not the Christmas card one) and that they might performance you out. If you can hold out for a change in leadership, that would be great, but sometimes it’s not possible, since some of these ETLs dig in like bot fly larvae, are just as unpleasant and aren’t going anyplace for a while. Long story short, is what you have to put up with for the paycheck worth it? Either way, good luck and I hope things improve for you.😊


----------



## Fix It (Dec 22, 2019)

If it’s really bothering you then maybe change is good? I mean you could always come back. At the rate things are going they will get worse before they get better since the company stocks are climbing with all of the cut backs they are doing regardless of TM and guest complaints.
Good luck.


----------



## Far from newbie (Dec 22, 2019)

Planosss said:


> Please don't leave 😞


That probably was actually enough, wish someone at my store would say that.


----------



## Far from newbie (Dec 22, 2019)

Black Sheep 214 said:


> Having benefits and enough hours can tip the scales toward staying, if you can stay without sacrificing your self-esteem/ health/mental health. Depends on how much the people/politics/favoritism affect you. If it’s a momentary “I can’t believe they did that”, or”ETL So-and-So is such an asshat”, it might be worth it to think about the money you are making and not spending on COBRA, which is expensive, or how you like working with some of your co-workers or how it might be better to stay and weather the storm than try somewhere else that may not be much/any better. Better the devil you know, my grandmother used to say. When it is getting to you to the point that it is making your life miserable, or is truly soul destroying, it’s time to start looking to escape. Depends also on whether the general atmosphere at work is just unpleasant or if leadership is harassing you or if you think that you are on an ETL’s list (and not the Christmas card one) and that they might performance you out. If you can hold out for a change in leadership, that would be great, but sometimes it’s not possible, since some of these ETLs dig in like bot fly larvae, are just as unpleasant and aren’t going anyplace for a while. Long story short, is what you have to put up with for the paycheck worth it? Either way, good luck and I hope things improve for you.😊


Wow.  Thanks for taking the time.  That was very kind.  I wish I worked with more level headed people like you.


----------



## Ringwraith917 (Dec 22, 2019)

I find my happiness is negatively impacted when I start comparing myself to others. In work and life, remain focused on your own goals/ hobbies/ enjoyment, and stop worrying about what other people think/ get/ do. You say your workload is reasonable, hours and benefits are good, and you enjoy your job. It's only when you start looking at other people and their behavior that you become unhappy.


----------



## Far from newbie (Dec 22, 2019)

Ringwraith917 said:


> I find my happiness is negatively impacted when I start comparing myself to others. In work and life, remain focused on your own goals/ hobbies/ enjoyment, and stop worrying about what other people think/ get/ do. You say your workload is reasonable, hours and benefits are good, and you enjoy your job. It's only when you start looking at other people and their behavior that you become unhappy.


Very interesting perspective.   You must have a valid point cause my favorite days ARE when I’m working alone.  ha,ha on me : that is few and far between in retail and in the public eye work. It’s good for me that the whole ‘team’ culture is fading away but there still are times I have to play nice and some people make it SO hard !


----------



## Far from newbie (Dec 22, 2019)

Fix It said:


> If it’s really bothering you then maybe change is good? I mean you could always come back. At the rate things are going they will get worse before they get better since the company stocks are climbing with all of the cut backs they are doing regardless of TM and guest complaints.
> Good luck.



Hilarious.  I LOVE that movie !


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Dec 22, 2019)

Far from newbie said:


> Wow.  Thanks for taking the time.  That was very kind.  I wish I worked with more level headed people like you.


You’re welcome and thank you for your kind words. Glad to be able to help!😊


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Dec 22, 2019)

You can decide what is best for you. Keep your resume warm.


----------



## tellmeaboutatime (Dec 25, 2019)

Everyone should always keep their resume "warm". Even if you are happy as a pig in slop you should always have it ready. My dad always told me to update it at least twice a year. Not because you were planning on leaving but it was a way for you to see your worth as an employee. When you remind yourself of your value you are able to see things from a different perspective. You no longer feel "trapped" in your job. That give you a strange freedom. I know it sounds a little weird but if you give the recognition out to others that you are not getting it helps. If you are not being recognized with a simple thank you, chances are your peers aren't either. Stepping up and handing out some encouragement to them will make you feel empowered. Some people will leave immediately some will stay given the same situation. Your life, your decision ultimately. I think you answered your own questions when you said you love target, you love your job and your in a slump......Slumps are temporary.....


----------



## SoCalMama (Dec 26, 2019)

tellmeaboutatime said:


> Everyone should always keep their resume "warm". Even if you are happy as a pig in slop you should always have it ready. My dad always told me to update it at least twice a year. Not because you were planning on leaving but it was a way for you to see your worth as an employee. When you remind yourself of your value you are able to see things from a different perspective. You no longer feel "trapped" in your job. That give you a strange freedom.* I know it sounds a little weird but if you give the recognition out to others that you are not getting it helps. If you are not being recognized with a simple thank you, chances are your peers aren't either. Stepping up and handing out some encouragement to them will make you feel empowered.* Some people will leave immediately some will stay given the same situation. Your life, your decision ultimately. I think you answered your own questions when you said you love target, you love your job and your in a slump......Slumps are temporary.....



So true.  I made an off-hand comment to a co-worker (at a clothing store, before I worked at Target) about what a great job she did setting a display.  No lie, ten years later, she still tells me that it really made her feel good. 

Three of us in my family worked at Target at one time.  Just one of us is left.  That TM is staying for the discount.  It's so much worse every day there.


----------



## SnoopySizzle (Mar 29, 2020)

I left recently for a new job and thought about my time here at The Spot. It has and hasn't been easy times but the job came when I needed it most and for that I will always be grateful. After a time a few things didn't go well and a few times almost quit out of anger. And a few times I had to step back and think about why I was there and where I was going and figure out a plan. Bottom line is: what is working at Target mean for your overall plan? There was a reason why I first initially started working at Target and I had to go back to that and what part Target played in that. Plus I always made sure I was pleasant to work with, etc. and hope to keep in touch with the few good people I've met there. Think about what is your big picture. Yes, there will be those Team Leaders that will make shifts miserable and coworkers that you wish worked in a different store, etc. But if working at Target somehow supports your big picture, keep that big picture in mind until you can make your necessary move. As someone mentioned, keep your resume up to date. Plus it doesn't hurt just to see what is out there employment wise. With today's climate, it might be difficult but not impossible. Good luck and I wish you the best!!!


----------



## allnew2 (Mar 29, 2020)

Planosss said:


> Please don't leave 😞


🤔 😮


----------



## Far from newbie (Mar 29, 2020)

allnew2 said:


> 🤔 😮


Not sure if you meant to use the sarcastic font.  Doesn’t matter cause This thread is a few months old.  The drama did pass.


----------



## Megatron91 (Mar 29, 2020)

Do you have any vacation time you can use? Times are odd right now sounds like u just may need a break from everything


----------



## Far from newbie (Mar 29, 2020)

This drama was back before Christmas, when things were a different kind of stressful, not sure how/why the thread was resurrected.  One of the reasons I did not leave was because I had vacation time that I wanted to use up first - then things got better.  Still with Spot - but now much happier about it.  The drama passed And things got better.


----------



## allnew2 (Mar 29, 2020)

Far from newbie said:


> Not sure if you meant to use the sarcastic font.  Doesn’t matter cause This thread is a few months old.  The drama did pass.


It was meant as it is for planosss some will get it some won’t.


----------



## TheCartGuy (Mar 29, 2020)

allnew2 said:


> It was meant as it is for planosss some will get it some won’t.


I'm surprised he hasn't shown himself yet.


----------



## allnew2 (Mar 29, 2020)

TheCartGuy said:


> I'm surprised he hasn't shown himself yet.


I know right


----------



## Planosss enraged (Mar 29, 2020)

Hi


TheCartGuy said:


> I'm surprised he hasn't shown himself yet.


----------



## TheCartGuy (Mar 29, 2020)

Planosss said:


> Hi


What kept you?


----------



## Planosss enraged (Mar 29, 2020)

TheCartGuy said:


> What kept you?


The end times...


----------



## TheCartGuy (Mar 29, 2020)

Planosss said:


> The end times...


Good to know.


----------



## ManMythMachine (Apr 1, 2020)

TheCartGuy said:


> What kept you?


He had to keep a 6 post social distance apart.

Obvi.


----------

